# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long does clen take to show results?

## Two4the$$

Been taking clen ... was wondering how long it will take before I see results. 

Also, my appetite is CRAZY. It's like I'm on a damned cycle. WTF?

I wouldn't mention it, but a girl who I know who'd lost some weight.. well, yeah, I confronter her, and she's been taking clen also. lol. Anyway, she said she had headaches, shakes, increased hunger, and at about the third week she said she was noticing some really nice improvements. This girls has an AWESOME body now. Anyway, I was wondering if this was pretty standard. Also, I'm in a pretty good mood, and feeling energetic. 

Comments are alllll welcomed.

----------


## sbeast007

i also had the shakes from clen , how long have u been taking it and at wot dose?

----------


## China Dawg

How long it will take to see results depends so much on cardio, diet, dosage of clen , and where you're at to start with. You won't see ANY results with clen if you still eat high calories!

I think what you're really asking is when will you see the effects of taking clen - the noticable side effects. Well I've done about five cycles of clen and I'm on one now. I usually notice sides from clen - shakes and rapid heart rate - about 30 minutes after taking it. They're worse the first week and then subside a little but I still notice my shakes get worse 30 minutes after my daily dose, even if it's only 40 mcg. If you're not getting bad shakes (the most noticeable side for me), then maybe your stuff is bunk.

----------


## MatrixGuy

> Been taking clen ... was wondering how long it will take before I see results. 
> 
> Also, my appetite is CRAZY. It's like I'm on a damned cycle. WTF?
> 
> I wouldn't mention it, but a girl who I know who'd lost some weight.. well, yeah, I confronter her, and she's been taking clen also. lol. Anyway, she said she had headaches, shakes, increased hunger, and at about the third week she said she was noticing some really nice improvements. This girls has an AWESOME body now. Anyway, I was wondering if this was pretty standard. Also, I'm in a pretty good mood, and feeling energetic. 
> 
> Comments are alllll welcomed.


Clen will only help boost your results bro. The main issue is diet.

----------


## Two4the$$

yeah, I've seriously cut carbs. Also, I'm an ectomorph, I have never been more than 14% BF in my life. I am doing aerobic exercise... but interestingly enough, a friend of mine got SUPER lean just doing sprints and dieting. The sprints are supposed to be bomb for elevating your metabolism for TWO days!!! Anyway, when did the clen cause noticeable fat loss is the question....

----------


## Two4the$$

bump

----------


## BIGPAPAPUMP77

i would say depending on dosage and diet/cardio....couple weeks

----------


## Two4the$$

Thanks.... some one finally answered my question!!!!! But, I would like to see what a few people have experienced in terms of noticing results.

----------


## G.I JOE

Well for me the first time i tried clen i didnt have no results but this was about a year ago. Im takin clen again and now I really see how important dieting is. Ive lost about 3-5lbs in about 10 days. Cardio every morning(except sat sun) and work out at night. My diet is in check and it also helps that my job is extremely physicle. Only difference this time around is im doing more cardio and diet is strick.

----------

